# what do you recommend in a bob binocular?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have been giving this some thought lately to some new binoculars. I have a Swarovski EL Range Rangefinding Binocular that is phenomenal. Now to me a GHB and a BOB are about the same thing because of the distances I travel to the office. I am looking for great imaging in all weather, durability and low light functioning. I can not see having a 3 or 4 thousand dollar pair of binoculars in a pack in my trunk for months for just in case. Any recommendations and what features do your recommendation have that would make them worthy. Something I will not cry in my soup over if they are stolen or something happens to them in GHB or BOB. I am thinking $250 to $500 range.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like Nikon optics on a performance for dollars spent basis. They are not the very best, but they are good and you have to spend quite a bit more before there is a real noticeable increase in quality. I think their prostaff 10x42 runs just under $150.


----------



## Isaac678 (Apr 4, 2019)

I am using Orion binocular which I bought from Reecoupons.
It is gives a sharp and high-quality image. They have a large range of quality telescopes and binoculars.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If you don't want a load to carry I'm happy with stiener 8 X 20, very compact.

But I'm in the noreast where 100 yds is a long shot unless you are in a farmers field.

When I'm on the lake ice fishing, and some tipups are on other side, I use 10 X 50


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I have mid-priced 8X20 binocs, not happy with my old eyes. Been thinking a smaller dimension spotting scope of greater power. I have wondered sometimes about the power factor, 10x should make target at 100 yards look like its 10 yards away? I have old eyes but does not seem correct to me. Maybe my optics are too low rent. I don't seem to have the same issue with my leupold 3x9. Think I need to spend more money to get the quality I want.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

https://www.sigsauer.com/store/kilo3000bdx-10x42-mm.html

These are the binos I use. They are nice, and combine your lrf with your glass. Makes it more efficient to spot game and pass along information in a timely fashion to other members of the party.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

My BOB will forever be without binoculars. There's only so much I can carry. Even though I walk with a weighted pack, I don't ever anticipate, as a small, older woman, being able to realistically carry more than 20-25 pounds if I need to go more than a few miles.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> My BOB will forever be without binoculars. There's only so much I can carry. Even though I walk with a weighted pack, I don't ever anticipate, as a small, older woman, being able to realistically carry more than 20-25 pounds if I need to go more than a few miles.


 And you sir understand the problem the infantry soldier has always faced. That is why weapon had to get lighter ammo lighter. Every little bit adds up.
As for Bino's I would keep an eye on Camera land ( sight Sponsor ) when you find what you are looking for give them a call they can often work with you. Watch their sales.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> My BOB will forever be without binoculars. There's only so much I can carry. Even though I walk with a weighted pack, I don't ever anticipate, as a small, older woman, being able to realistically carry more than 20-25 pounds if I need to go more than a few miles.


If I might, point out a small alternate that is rather weight friendly.

https://vortexoptics.com/vortex-solo-8x25-monocular.html

You can find them for about 50 bucks on Ebay. I had one before the daughter took it over, in the vehicle. They work well.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> My BOB will forever be without binoculars. There's only so much I can carry. Even though I walk with a weighted pack, I don't ever anticipate, as a small, older woman, being able to realistically carry more than 20-25 pounds if I need to go more than a few miles.


If I might, point out a small alternate that is rather weight friendly. Should you ever decide you need something.

https://vortexoptics.com/vortex-solo-8x25-monocular.html

You can find them for about 50 bucks on Ebay. I had one before the daughter took it over, in the vehicle. They work well.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Binos are too big and heavy.

https://www.carson.com/products/bandit-ba-825/


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> And you sir understand the problem the infantry soldier has always faced. That is why weapon had to get lighter ammo lighter. Every little bit adds up.
> As for Bino's I would keep an eye on Camera land ( sight Sponsor ) when you find what you are looking for give them a call they can often work with you. Watch their sales.


We have a variety of optics. I just feel like I need food, ammo, and extra clothing in my BOB more than I need optics. In a perfect world, I'd be bugging out with my husband who can obviously carry more. Of course, I can't count on that. One of my dogs could carry a few things, but in my mind, I have him carrying dog food. I seriously feel like I need a folding game cart in my car to carry my BOB stuff, but I wouldn't have room for it and my dogs.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Binos are too big and heavy.
> 
> https://www.carson.com/products/bandit-ba-825/


The price on that is right, too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> ....... I seriously feel like I need a folding game cart in my car to carry my BOB stuff, but I wouldn't have room for it and my dogs.


https://www.honeybadgerwheel.com/blogs/ideas/monowalker-camping-cart


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Better equipping my BOB and getting it more organized is on my list for this year, so this post is timely.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> We have a variety of optics. I just feel like I need food, ammo, and extra clothing in my BOB more than I need optics. In a perfect world, I'd be bugging out with my husband who can obviously carry more. Of course, I can't count on that. One of my dogs could carry a few things, but in my mind, I have him carrying dog food. I seriously feel like I need a folding game cart in my car to carry my BOB stuff, but I wouldn't have room for it and my dogs.


 We had quick releases on our ruck sacks we could and did drop them in a heat beat we necessary. I still do not know how I carried all that. Did it a long time some how. For us our bags are not for moving on. They are for getting back here should we be away when all heck breaks loose.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Opera glasses. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> We have a variety of optics. I just feel like I need food, ammo, and extra clothing in my BOB more than I need optics. In a perfect world, I'd be bugging out with my husband who can obviously carry more. Of course, I can't count on that. One of my dogs could carry a few things, but in my mind, I have him carrying dog food. I seriously feel like I need a folding game cart in my car to carry my BOB stuff, but I wouldn't have room for it and my dogs.


How much ammo do you plan on hupping around?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> https://www.honeybadgerwheel.com/blogs/ideas/monowalker-camping-cart


Wow, that is very nice, but still too big to carry in my car with the dogs, even disassembled into three parts. Also, quite pricey at over $1,000 US.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Binos are too big and heavy.
> 
> https://www.carson.com/products/bandit-ba-825/


Now I am going to have to give these a look see. I carry very basic cheap binoculars that I remember paying more then 20 bucks each for at Academy, in all my GHB's, but this may be a better option.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> How much ammo do you plan on hupping around?


Not a lot. A box of .380 and a box of 9mm. A box of 5.56 if I'm traveling with my AR. I could probably cut that down to 25 rounds each of .380 and 9mm. But keep in mind, I'm only working with about 20 pounds, so a box of ammo is significant.

I travel regularly by myself (with the dogs, of course) between eastern and western Washington. If I happened to be stranded (i.e. EMP disables cars) exactly in the middle. I'd have to travel about 107 miles to reach either house. The 107 miles, however, aren't equal. The western 107 miles includes a mountain pass, so if I were anywhere on the east side of the pass (other than just a mile or two from the summit, I'd go east, which would be 150 miles max on down to just a few miles. So I need a well equipped pack and am woefully aware of my own inability to carry it.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> Not a lot. A box of .380 and a box of 9mm. A box of 5.56 if I'm traveling with my AR. I could probably cut that down to 25 rounds each of .380 and 9mm. But keep in mind, I'm only working with about 20 pounds, so a box of ammo is significant.
> 
> I travel regularly by myself (with the dogs, of course) between eastern and western Washington. If I happened to be stranded (i.e. EMP disables cars) exactly in the middle. I'd have to travel about 107 miles to reach either house. The 107 miles, however, aren't equal. The western 107 miles includes a mountain pass, so if I were anywhere on the east side of the pass (other than just a mile or two from the summit, I'd go east, which would be 150 miles max on down to just a few miles. So I need a well equipped pack and am woefully aware of my own inability to carry it.


Mind if I ask why you don't just ditch the .380 and stick with 9mm?? How many magazines per weapon do you plan on keeping with you? Sounds like a long walk friend, hopefully that never happens!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Mind if I ask why you don't just ditch the .380 and stick with 9mm?? How many magazines per weapon do you plan on keeping with you? Sounds like a long walk friend, hopefully that never happens!


My .380 is my EDC and relatively easily concealed on my person. I have that with me all the time. My 9mm is a CZ 75B. Too big and heavy for my EDC, but something I would definitely want with me in an emergency situation. I'm accurate with it out to a decent distance. I have five magazines for each weapon. The boxes of ammo are for peace of mind.

Yes, it's a long walk and would be brutal if I had to make it in the winter. Eastern Washington gets very cold.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> My .380 is my EDC and relatively easily concealed on my person. I have that with me all the time. My 9mm is a CZ 75B. Too big and heavy for my EDC, but something I would definitely want with me in an emergency situation. I'm accurate with it out to a decent distance. I have five magazines for each weapon. The boxes of ammo are for peace of mind.
> 
> Yes, it's a long walk and would be brutal if I had to make it in the winter. Eastern Washington gets very cold.


It sounds like you are lugging around to many firearms and magazines, which add on quite a bit of weight for that kind of hike. Ditching a firearm or even a few magazines will help out significantly, and you could replace that weight with calories. Do you also carry around an AR?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> It sounds like you are lugging around to many firearms and magazines, which add on quite a bit of weight for that kind of hike. Ditching a firearm or even a few magazines will help out significantly, and you could replace that weight with calories. Do you also carry around an AR?


I don't always carry the AR with me. It depends on whether I expect to shoot it or not which ever place I'm heading. I can't/won't dispense with either of the handguns. I don't carry all the magazines full. In fact, I carry the CZ unloaded with all the magazines empty when I travel. The boxes of ammo would be used to load the extra magazines in the event of an emergency.


----------



## Cyprinoid (Jan 28, 2020)

I also use Orion binocular, I'm quite satisfied with their binoculars.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stiener 8 X 20


----------



## Kinkajou (Jun 11, 2020)

I also use nikon optics, they are the best ones that I have used so far.


----------

